# Cost..



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

effiency of building rather than buying a rod? I know the vast majority of folks building rods do so out of love for the sport and as a hobby. My question is what is it that would make someone who has never built a rod before want to take up the task and build one himself? Certainly I could contact any one of you and have a terrific rod built exactly to my standards, but with todays rod prices as they are, for a non builder like me, isn't it more cost effective to get a quality rod from a reputable shop? 

All of this is with me being aware that a custom rod is a work of art. Wrappings etc.. but I'm more interested in comparing off the rack to custom for the novice, and for a newbie attempting to build and the cost of start-up. Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

A quality off-the-shelf would be cheaper than a quality custom from a reputable builder. Building a rod yourself isn't hard, but there are start-up costs associated with it. If you're only looking to build a rod or two, it would be much more expensive to build your own. However, if you're looking to revamp your whole arsenal, then it'd be cheaper _in the long run_. Component wise, a rod with the exact same components as a factory rod, at retail prices, would typically price out around 30-40% cheaper.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

quoted from Jun owner of japan tackle.

_''Rod building is not a rocket science, and it's fun. It is popular in north region for winter hobby, but I recommend it to southern anglers also. One advantage of rod building is that you may choose better components to your rods. For example, G Loomins IMX factory rods come with Fuji Alconite guides, not SIC. The blanks of IMX is light enough to be matched with Fuji Titanium frame SIC guides, and I will definitely put Ti SIC. Adding to the weight, SIC is must for braided lines. Fuji has several shapes of grips and choosing the best fitting components to your hand is also the advantage. Factory rods often come with the cheapest components. Another very important point is the balancing of rods. US factory rods mostly don't have any rod end balancers, and we may improve the balance by putting some weight. In Japanese market, rod weight and balance has been hot issue for long time, and nice balancer components are available.

Another advantage is that now you may build one of kind rod relatively easily, at low cost. Fuji, and other rod components sellers now list tons of great looking metal components, grip kits, pre-shaped corks, and etc. Now you may build what it was only possible through custom rod builders. Those components are a little bit expensive, but are worth the money you pay.''_


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

There is nothing Like building a rod for yourself and then going out and catching a Trophy on it, You will remember that rod and that fish forever! this photo is first day out with that Rod! fish is 49" -60# Black drum/ Surf caught

http://www.myfishpix.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/21831/cat/504/page/1


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

If you've got the bug to build one for yourself, you should do it. You'll have a better appreciation for the guys that do it, and a real feeling of accomplishment when you catch a keeper on it. I have a good friend that calls it "being a complete fisherman"

Nothing quite like the feeling of catching a good fish on a rod you've built, with a rig you tied, in a spot you found, with bait you caught.

If you're just looking at custom vs off the shelf costs, you usually you get what you pay for. I put the customs I've bought over the years as well as the ones I've built far above what I can get off the shelf. 

If you're just looking to save a buck buy the stuff made in China; really it's just parts with glue, thread, and epoxy. If you want a quality piece of fishing equipment that has your influence on it build it yourself or find a qualified rod builder.

Happy New Year,

Walt


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

My question would be is there a big difference between the guys (on this board) that do this as a hobby and the guys with the websites that seem to do it for a living?

Some make it seem that if %$#$% doesn't build your Fusion is not going to be the best rod you can get... I personally think that's BS.. 

There are guys on here that love building rods.. They will build you a rod for a little more than 60-70 bucks Plus all parts, etc... When some of these builders who get the blanks discounted will still charge you $100 bucks over what hobby guy will charge you.. So is a $350 fusion a lesser rod than the $450-475 version?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

KMW you're absolutely right. I just flat enjoy building rods, and I'd build them for people for free, but don't toss out the merit that an experienced builder has. People like Wayne Fowlkes or Clyde or any of the other experienced builders know many little tricks and how to build a rod that will last. I'm not saying the hobby builder can't build just as good of a rod, but when you have a guy like Wayne with 48 YEARS of experience, there's something to be said about that.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Rods*

i haven't started building rods YET.....next year, but there are a few things that I have learned so far. 

1-If you are gonna build for a hobby for yourself it costs about the same give or take as if you buy factory. 

2-If ya buy from a builder it will cost more than factory because along with supplies you're paying for their time and craftsmanship.

3-The quallity of a custom built rod is BETTER than factory becuase it is made to your specific specifications, guides, wraps, thread colors etc. 

4-A custom built rod weather built by you or a builder has a sentimental value as well. 

This is just my opinion.


----------



## newellchunker (Jun 16, 2004)

big red....

I've been building rods on/off for 19-20 years... I'm still a novice compared to alot of guys (gals). But as already been stated, I enjoy catching a fish with something that I crafted. My oldest son caught his 11o lb tarpon on a rod I built 16 yrs ago, my youngest son caught his first king mackeral (30lb'r) on a rod I built this year....I still can't catch any trophies (like my boys) on anything that I've built, however they will probably always remember the fish and hopefully the rods! Oh, yea, they actually gave me three Lamiglas graphite surf blanks for Christmas.....now I've got something to get me through the winter down time.


----------

